# Islam4Uk plan march in Wooton Bassett : WTF are they thinking?



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ps-plan-to-march-through-Wootton-Bassett.html

This looks counter-productive enough to be have been covertly orchestrated by MI6 or the fascists. It probably isnt, but it is that monumentally stupid.

WTF are they thinking? Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

They thinking that people like you puff themselves up in anger and publicise them. Simple. It not actually going to happen.

Who do you suggest shuts them up btw-  the edl? the state?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

Butchers

"They thinking that people like you puff themselves up in anger and publicise them. Simple."

"people like me" being anti war sympathisers who want to be see islamaphobia diminish as much as poss?

Well possibly yes, in that they are disgusting reactionaries correctly listed on fashwatch.

But posting summat for discussion on Urban is hardly an overdose in the oxygen of publicity.

"It not actually going to happen"

Hope you're right of course.

"Who do you suggest shuts them up btw-  the edl? the state?"

Fundiloon marches are credited with the relative of success of EDL (compared to UBA for example). I wouldn't suggest EDL move against them but I would expect it. That the state will would be inevitable, it is rare for them to be the less reactionary force in such a set up.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

> Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



Who _are_ _you_ calling to do this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> "people like me" being anti war sympathisers who want to be see islamaphobia diminish as much as poss?


why do YOU want to see 'islamophobia' diminish as much as possible?

and what makes you think islam 4 uk shares you view?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Who _are_ _you_ calling to do this?



clearly he's not a believer in 'if you want a job done properly do it yourself'


----------



## sabatical (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> This looks counter-productive enough to be have been covertly orchestrated by MI6 or the fascists.
> 
> WTF are they thinking? Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



Apparently a 'new law in Ireland, just what's needed for the none religious, the damned.

blasphemy.ie
[ Please share this post on other sites 
106 Comments » Strange, wonderful, interesting, humorous etc.]

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:http://blasphemy.ie/2010/01/01/atheist-ireland-publishes-25-blasphemous-quotes/
.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

sabatical said:


> Apparently a 'new law in Ireland, just what's needed for the none religious, the damned.
> 
> blasphemy.ie
> [ Please share this post on other sites
> ...




It is their own religion they blaspheme against, not any that I do or don't follow.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Who _are_ _you_ calling to do this?



I was asking if someone could, by which I obviously would wish for a non-reactionary force to be doing so.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

What's your probolem with blasphemy in the OP btw (as you're ignoring the more directly relevant questions)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> why do YOU want to see 'islamophobia' diminish as much as possible?
> 
> and what makes you think islam 4 uk shares you view?



Because it's biggoted crap. No they may not share my views, they are clearly reactionary nutters.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I was asking if someone could, by which I obviously would wish for a non-reactionary force to be doing so.



Oh please:



> Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



It's a call, not a question. Who do you call on to shut them up? What forces are there?


----------



## thriller (Jan 2, 2010)

i think they are just retaliating against EDL marches.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

thriller said:


> i think they are just retaliating against EDL marches.



I think you need to double check your chronology.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

thriller said:


> i think they are just retaliating against EDL marches.



Wasn't the EDL formed in response to the Bakri-ites antics in Luton?

I agree, though, that the two groups will feed off each other.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What's your probolem with blasphemy in the OP btw (as you're ignoring the more directly relevant questions)



Blasphemy is the most destructive thing these people can engage in with the regards to any philosophical legitimacy in their case. When one places such a huge emphasis on God it is oneself one condemns if one takes "his / her / it's" name in vain.

It's a theoligical rejection of their supposedly theocratically based position.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oh please:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a call, not a question. Who do you call on to shut them up? What forces are there?



Could it just be that if I knew an answer I might not ask the question?


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

In what way are they blasphemous?

It's just such a weird accusation to make!  Unless, of course, you are a ferocious Christian who finds Islam blasphemous!


----------



## thriller (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> I agree, though, that the two groups will feed off each other.



Expect to see many tit for tat actions/re-actions.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Blasphemy is the most destructive thing these people can engage in with the regards to any philosophical legitimacy in their case. When one places such a huge emphasis on God it is oneself one condemns if one takes "his / her / it's" name in vain.
> 
> It's a theoligical rejection of their supposedly theocratically based position.



Nutjob. Blasphemy is bizzare - do you want to prosecute them for poems about gay jesus?  Wtf are you on aboput? No one gives a shit about Blasphemy


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Could it just be that if I knew an answer I might not ask the question?



Think about your question.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> In what way are they blasphemous?
> 
> It's just such a weird accusation to make!



"Thou shalt not take the lord thy God's name in vain"

These commandments are as applicable to Islam as to Judaism and Christianity.

If one advances a case in the name of "God" that "God" might not actually back you have destroyed your own cred.

Those who seek and politically agitate for a Caliphate are a small minority in Islam, and the majority happen to be right to reject them according to the teachings of Allah ("the merciful", "there is no compulsion in religion" etc. etc.)

All relgion / faiths have blasphemers, false preachers, hypocrites. Jesus was very down on the Jewish theocrats and beuracrats for example.

Some non-believers won't see the point I'm making, that's fine.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> "Thou shalt not take the lord thy God's name in vain".



Loon - no  one gives a shit. 

Are you a beliver now then?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

Butchers

"Do you want to prosecute them for poems about gay jesus?"

No. Don't be daft. Blasphemy obviously doesnt have to be a civil matter. If one believes in some kind of "god" obviously that "god" ought to deal with it more appropiately than the state, and non believers dont have to be impinged upon  by it. Many muslims may take issue on this because they see less divide between the state and theocracy in the Koran, but there's a discussion to be had.

"Wtf are you on aboput? No one gives a shit about Blasphemy"

Actually religious people do, at least the monotheists. I'm only pointing out their own hypocricy in their own terms. You might not accept those terms in the 1st place and like I say: That's fine


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ps-plan-to-march-through-Wootton-Bassett.html
> 
> This looks counter-productive enough to be have been covertly orchestrated by MI6 or the fascists. It probably isnt, but it is that monumentally stupid.
> 
> WTF are they thinking? Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



What blasphemy are they committing?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Actually religious people do, at least the monotheists.



I dont, some do.


----------



## detective-boy (Jan 2, 2010)

What a bizarre approach to the principle of freedom of speech being demonstrated on this thread ... 

There can be no reason why they should not march anywhere in the UK that they wish, to draw attention to the casualties of "the other side", provided that they do so within the law applicable to all.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Butchers
> 
> "Do you want to prosecute them for poems about gay jesus?"
> 
> ...



Where have you out their own hypocricy in their own terms or their blasphemy - lets have some informed koranical exegisis then.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> "Thou shalt not take the lord thy God's name in vain"
> 
> These commandments are as applicable to Islam as to Judaism and Christianity.
> 
> ...



The Bakri-ites are a small minority in their liking for stunts and their allegiance to Mr Bakri in particular.  They and Hizb ut-Tahrir are small groups, though they (esp. HuT) have had a surprising influence over young Muslims.

Those who want Sharia, unfortunately, are NOT a small minority.  According to polling, approx a third of Muslims in Britain say they want Sharia.  Worldwide, Islam is resurgent - not just as a matter of personal piety, but as a social, political (and military) movement.  Is there really anyone left who hasn't noticed that?

Drop the blather about 'blasphemy', will you?  If what you really want is to repeat the tedious lie that Islam is a religion of "peace and tolerance", go ahead.  Fewer and fewer people will believe you.

The Bakri-ites are undoubtedly shit-stirrers.  They believe that helps their cause, just as various other brands of Islamists have various other views on how best to operate, but blasphemers they ain't!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

detective-boy said:


> What a bizarre approach to the principle of freedom of speech being demonstrated on this thread ...
> 
> There can be no reason why they should not march anywhere in the UK that they wish, to draw attention to the casualties of "the other side", provided that they do so within the law applicable to all.



No one here apart from jhe has argued on the basis of your principle.

Anyone with half an ounce of sense knows this wil go the way of the march on downing street.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> No one here apart from jhe has argued on the basis of your principle.



Can I take it that by that you mean that you know that I am in favour of freedom of expression, including freedom for Islamists, unless they incite violence?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> Can I take it that by that you mean that you know that I am in favour of freedom of expression, including freedom for Islamists, unless they incite violence?



Yep

edit: sorry, got your post over the road mixed up with your ones here.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Where have you out their own hypocricy in their own terms or their blasphemy - lets have some informed koranical exegisis then.



The God of Abraham said "thou shalt not kill" (not thou shalt not "murder" as the loopholists advance, which is a human legalistic construct)

I best prefer the Haddith's "Don't let your stomach become a graveyard for animals" best.

Halal killing is a disgusting blasphemy. The whole "food without blood" thing is a vegetarian instruction and theme in common with many other religions and faiths (I would argue probably all). It has been purged it from doctrine to a greater or lesser extent (much lesser in Hundu and Buddhist traditions)

This is not something many people would accept in Islam. Doesn't matter, if their god has been misrepresented and they believe the misrepresentation they are still misrepresenting "god" and committing blasphemy.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you hving a breakdown? Try and answer my question-how are al-maj people blasphemous and how have you pointed it out. The Koran explicitly allows people to kill as do the hadiths and the tradtions - in fact they say when you _should_ kill.

Your bizzare post above says basically that Islam is blasphemous doesn't it? That you and the God of Abraham know the real truth.


----------



## purplex (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Who do you suggest shuts them up btw-  the edl? the state?



The UAF


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

The UAF? Why them? How? It would involve totally changing their politics, their perspective and their leading members. Is that likely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2010)

detective-boy said:


> What a bizarre approach to the principle of freedom of speech being demonstrated on this thread ...
> 
> There can be no reason why they should not march anywhere in the UK that they wish, to draw attention to the casualties of "the other side", provided that they do so within the law applicable to all.


right. so you think there's no reason for - for example - an orange march to be diverted from, perhaps, the garvaghy road as long as the orange scum comply with the law?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Your bizzare post above says basically that Islam is blasphemous doesn't it? That you and the God of Abraham know the real truth.



Thanks for the concern Butchers, but I'm fine. It is regular society and religion that are insane as any casual non-attached observer with a brain on active duty could discern.

Much religion is blasphemous in my opinion, not just elements of Islam. It's not just a question of the text,  but the story, pupported story and possible stories behind their delivery to the people (editing processes, additions mis-translation, interpretation etc.)

The official story of the Koran is that it is verbatim the word of the prohpet.
But it was only written down some 70 years later IIRC. I dont accept the denial that it couldnt be diddled about with, and I dont see why the Koran is more or less divine that what someone said should go in the Haddith. If god is perfect then all his / her / it's "messages" would be perfect. 

This is not to get into the Bible which of course is not a book but a collection of books, each with a different story behind their accepted presentations today.



There a lot of entitites and politics mixed up in these faith scriptures that are presented too often and simplistically as the "word of god" (a severly misused phrase - the "word of god" is acutally a soundstream, also called logos, shabd or any other number of names)


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think you are fine you know.


----------



## purplex (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The UAF? Why them? How? It would involve totally changing their politics, their perspective and their leading members. Is that likely?



I may not be being entirely serious.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

On Killing:

The instruction to the monotheists is very clear:

Thou shalt not Kill

This is very likely also an instruction for vegetarianism given that the first diet for man as told by "god" in the monotheist tradition appears in Gen 1:29 and is entirely vegan.

Subsequent blags for killing in Jewish or Islamic traditions area clearly dubious as a perfect "god" would not change his / her / it's mind. Such dubiousness is most likely to be an insertion by a bloke or group of blokes with an agenda.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Thanks for the concern Butchers, but I'm fine. It is regular society and religion that are insane as any casual non-attached observer with a brain on active duty could discern.
> 
> Much religion is blasphemous in my opinion, not just elements of Islam. It's not just a question of the text,  but the story, pupported story and possible stories behind their delivery to the people (editing processes, additions mis-translation, interpretation etc.)
> 
> ...



This stuff btw is basic philology. It's nothing new, it's no revelation and it's nothing to do with these muppets marching (or not) and you pleading for some deus ex machina to stop them on the grounds of their blasphemy. Read one book at a time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> On Killing:
> 
> The instruction to the monotheists is very clear:
> 
> ...



You understand (or more accurately, you don't) that the new testament and the Koran both _supercede_ the OT - that's pretty much the whole point, sort of what they're about. So giving the commandments as eternal laws is neither here nor there (as well as massively wrong).


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The God of Abraham said "thou shalt not kill" (not thou shalt not "murder" as the loopholists advance, which is a human legalistic construct)
> 
> I best prefer the Haddith's "Don't let your stomach become a graveyard for animals" best.
> 
> ...



Jews, Christians, Muslims.... harken!  Zoroastrians, Bahai, Mormons, Scientwaddleists... you too, harken!  Listen, world! 

The Lord thy God hath sent the Prophet Taffboy to expose your distortions and to halt your backsliding.  Repent!  Repent and turn vegan or the Prophet will launch the Lentil Jihad!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

Let the inner loon out taffboy - tonight is the night!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> This stuff btw is basic philology. It's nothing new, it's no revelation and it's nothing to do with these muppets marching (or not) and you pleading for some deus ex machina to stop them on the grounds of their blasphemy. Read one book at a time.



It's nothing new, but it's underlooked and I was using it to answer questions you had put to me with regard to the lack of credibility many religious people (especially fundementalists) have in their own terms.

It has little to do with the muppets marching, except to know they are blasphemers and Islam per se need not be discredited by them (though it may discredit itself for other reasons)

I am not asking they be "stopped" on the grounds of their blasphemy.

I would rather see them de-persuaded on the grounds of their needless antagonism.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> Jews, Christians, Muslims.... harken!  Zoroastrians, Bahai, Mormons, Scientwaddleists... you too, harken!  Listen, world!
> 
> The Lord thy God hath sent the Prophet Taffboy to expose your distortions and to halt your backsliding.  Repent!  Repent and turn vegan or the Prophet will launch the Lentil Jihad!



Verily, if we were all vegan we would need the Most High God and Divine Messengers a great deal less.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

THE BAHÀ'I FAITH
“ Regarding the eating of animal flesh and abstinence there from, know thou of a certainty that, in the beginning of creation, God determined the food of every living being, and to eat contrary to that determination is not approved.” 
~ Selections from the Bahá’í Writings on SomeAspects of Health 
*
BUDDHISM
…ALL MEATS EATEN BY LIVING BEINGS ARE OF THEIR OWN RELATIVES. 
~ Lankavatara Sutra (Tripitaka No. 671)
CAO ĐÀI
... The most important thing is to stop killing... because animals also have souls and understand like humans.... IF WE KILL AND EAT THEM, THEN WE OWE THEM A BLOOD DEBT.” 
~ Teachings of the Saints, About Keeping the Ten Precepts – Abstaining from Killing, Section 2
*
CHRISTIANITY
Meats for the belly, and the belly for meats: but God shall destroy both it and them. 
~ 1st Corinthians 6:13, Holy Bible 
“And while the flesh was yet between their teeth, ere it was chewed, the wrath of the LORD was kindled against the people, and the LORD smote the people with a very great plague.” 
~ Numbers 11:33, Holy Bible
CONFUCIANISM
“All men have a mind which cannot bear to see the sufferings of others. The superior man, having seen the animals alive, cannot bear to see them die; having heard their dying cries, HE CANNOT BEAR TO EAT THEIR FLESH”. 
~ Mencius, King Hui of Liang, Chapter 4
*
ESSENES
I am come to end the sacrifices and feasts of blood, and if ye cease NOT OFFERING AND EATING OF FLESH AND BLOOD, the wrath of God shall not cease from you. 
~ Gospel of the Holy Twelve
HINDUISM
“Since you...cannot bring killed animals back to life, you are responsible for killing them. Therefore you are going to hell; there is no way for your deliverance.” 
~ Adi-lila, Chapter 17, verses 159-165
“He who desires to augment his own flesh by eating the flesh of other creatures lives in misery in whatever species he may take his birth.” 
~ Mahabharata, Anu. 115.47. FS, pg. 90
*
ISLAM
ALLAH WILL NOT GIVE MERCY TO ANYONE, EXCEPT THOSE WHO GIVE MERCY TO OTHER CREATURES. 
~ Prophet Muhammad, Hadith
Do not allow your stomachs to become graveyards of animals! 
~ Prophet Muhammad, Hadith
JUDAISM
And whatsoever man there be of the house of Israel, or of the strangers that sojourn among you, that eateth any manner of blood*; I WILL EVEN SET MY FACE AGAINST THAT SOUL THAT EATETH BLOOD*, and will cut him off from among his people. 
*blood: meaning “flesh”
~ Leviticus 17:10, Holy Bible
*
JAINISM
A true monk should NOT ACCEPT SUCH FOOD AND DRINK as has been especially prepared for him INVOLVING THE SLAUGHTER OF LIVING BEINGS. 
~ Sutrakritanga
TAOISM
Do not go into the mountain to catch birds in nets, nor to the water to poison fishes and minnows. Do not butcher the ox that plows your field. 
~ Tract of the Quiet Way 
*
SIKHISM
Those mortals who consume marijuana, flesh and wine - no matter what pilgrimages, fasts and rituals they follow, they will all go to hell. 
~ Guru Granth Sahib, page 1377
ZOROASTRIANISM
“Those plants, I, Ahura Mazda (God), rain down upon the earth,to bring food to the faithful, and fodder to the beneficent cow.” 
~ Avesta, Venidad Fargard 5-20 
*
TIBETAN BUDDHISM
The offering to the deities of meat obtained by killing animate beings is like offering a mother the flesh of her own child; and this is a grievous failure. 
~ The Supreme Path Of Discipleship: The Precepts Of The Gurus, The Thirteen Grievous Failures, Great Guru Gampopa


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

spam


----------



## likesfish (Jan 2, 2010)

they really inspire me to form shia for the uk or sufi for the uk
  fundy nutjobs like this loathe there fellow but slightly diffrent flavour belivers much more than they hate non belivers

don't belive  me  I call the endless swp hate posts

They need to be ignored  30 twats walking through a town with nobody taking anyt notice would be the end for them piss taking twats.
 If they were but on the UK ignore list life would be a lot better


----------



## e19896 (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Who _are_ _you_ calling to do this?



Idd say SWP? i mean one group of quasi fascist and another fighting each other could be fun?


----------



## williammartin (Jan 2, 2010)

detective-boy said:


> There can be no reason why they should not march anywhere in the UK that they wish, to draw attention to the casualties of "the other side", provided that they do so within the law applicable to all.



Anywhere else but Wooton Bassett I (reluctantly)  would agree with you.
As it is carrying out such a demo in Wooton Bassett  can only cause a major public order incident.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 2, 2010)

If Islam4UK march through Wooton Bassett support for the BNP/EDL will grow as a result. I would have thought that should be the key issue for posters on U75?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 2, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> If Islam4UK march through Wooton Bassett support for the BNP/EDL will grow as a result. I would have thought that should be the key issue for posters on U75?



Nah.  Internicine bickering and nitpicking more like


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

...or some mad moses theatricals....


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

Its quite a clever publicity stunt really. Aint going to happen in a million years but gets them all sorts of air time. 

Be interesting to see if the Police try and call this Islam4UK bluff though and say that it can go ahead because it would be a blood bath and I reckon for all their bravado they aint got the balls for that.


----------



## williammartin (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Be interesting to see if the Police try and call this Islam4UK bluff though and say that it can go ahead because it would be a blood bath and I reckon for all their bravado they aint got the balls for that.



At least the plod appear to know about it:-
http://www.wiltshire.police.uk/inde...&view=article&id=1107&catid=43:news&Itemid=50


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

williammartin said:


> At least the plod appear to know about it:-
> http://www.wiltshire.police.uk/inde...&view=article&id=1107&catid=43:news&Itemid=50




And from that its obvious it wont even get off the drawing board.

If it were to go ahead, well I know of at least three pubs myself who would no doubt be running coaches up to any counter protests and none of those on board would be up for debating the finer points concerning the principles of free speech.

Multiply that thousands, and I dont think thats an exageration, and you have not just the threat of disorder but very simply an event that the Police cannot control.

Great little publicity stunt though. And no doubt as I write the various news networks are offering bundles of cash to get their 'mad and bad Muslim' interviews.

Max Clifford eat your heart out.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> Its quite a clever publicity stunt really. Aint going to happen in a million years but gets them all sorts of air time.
> 
> Be interesting to see if the Police try and call this Islam4UK bluff though and say that it can go ahead because it would be a blood bath and I reckon for all their bravado they aint got the balls for that.



Perhaps it won't go ahead.  Plod might ask for a temp ban.  If it went ahead, there would NOT be a blood bath, IMO.

Your comments on the Bakri-ites' cowardice are interesting, but I only half-agree.

The core Bakri-ites have been promoting violent jihad, including violent jihad in this corner of Dar-al-Harb, for years and yet they don't take that bloody step themselves.  To that extent, I doubt their courage.  They dedicate themselves to getting others to blow themselves up etc.

On the other hand, their taste in stunts certainly exposes them to the potentially violent response of anti-Islamist people - both witnesses to the stunts and people who might search them out.  They expose themselves to more risk than many shouty U75ers ever do.

I think they make a fairly realistic reckoning of the British state and the British public.  For all their pretence to be oppressed and all their arrogant (and hypocritical) Islamist disdain for the Kuffar state, the Bakri-ites know that Plod will protect them from angry opponents and angry opponents will not really pursue the matter with determination.  (There's quite a contrast with the Muslim opponents of cartoons!)  For these reasons, they know that their chances of being murdered or badly injured are not high.

In short:  they like their stunts, they run some risks, but they and we know the risks they run aren't too bad.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> ...or some mad moses theatricals....



Idd say AFED? i mean one group of quasi fascist and another fighting each other could be fun? fuck i got it wrong indeed mozaz theatricals you see can not even get my name write (ffs)..


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh give it a rest you tedious fucking clown.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> In short:  they like their stunts, they run some risks, but they and we know the risks they run aren't too bad.




I disagree.

I remember watching some of the footage of the response to the anti-soldiers demo in Luton. There was one old man, complete with a flat cap, who was going nuts and attacking the police line trying to get at those waving the placards calling the troops murderers and the like. This was not somebody who would ever think of being capable of reacting in such a way yet his anger was very very real. 

I accept that Urban is hardly the place to discuss things such as the 'Help for Heroes' campaigns and so on but there are thousands of pubs and clubs up and down the country who have been holding charity nights and when those people line the streets of Wooten Bassett they are not there because they agree with Government policy and I bet most of them dont think a shit hole like Afghanistan is worth a single British life but they are there because to the majority of this country somebody joining up and losing their life is something that deserves respecting (of course I doubt many on here understand that).

And arseholes like Islam4uk looking to protest at that place is going to make what you have seen from the EDL look like a Anarchist meeting in terms of numbers. 

Of course its all hypothetical because this march aint happening in a million years but never underestimate the real sense of disquiet that does exist. 

The EDL are merely the visible, jagged edge of a much larger submerged iceberg of discontent and something like this could bring a lot more to the surface.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 2, 2010)

*Islam4Uk are trolls. *.
Anjem Choudary is a nutter, a narcissist, an attention-seeking prat. He is trolling the media. Trolling the EDF. Trolling everyone.
I can't believe people keep falling g for his drivel over and over again.

Sheesh.


----------



## JHE (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoat Boy,

Pub patriots are hardly ever dangerous.

Also, one of the things I noticed, when I saw the footage of the Bakri-ites' stunt in Luton, is how well Plod protected Abdul.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

JHE said:


> Pub patriots are hardly ever dangerous.
> 
> Also, one of the things I noticed, when I saw the footage of the Bakri-ites' stunt in Luton, is how well Plod protected Abdul.




What you saw was how quickly plod helped them run away. And that was from a response from people who never set out to do anything else other than watch a home coming parade.

Where as if you have a pre-planned demo in Wooton Bassett and the resultant publicity then its a whole different ball game.

And dont underestimate those 'pub patriots'. They are the people who have nephews, cousins and friends in the armed services. For them this is an issue that matters. They might be powerless to stop Government from sending the troops in the first place and know it but when it comes to paying respects to those who come back in a coffin, its a different issue.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 2, 2010)

LibCon - How the tabloids feed right wing extremism


----------



## e19896 (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Oh give it a rest you tedious fucking clown.



I wish you would you tedious fucking clown but hay if you can not laugh at AFED then i guess the joke is not that funny..


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm in the "The police won't allow it to go ahead/Home Secretary will ban them" camp.


----------



## sabatical (Jan 3, 2010)

From da web site -----

Islam4UK, a platform for the global front Al-Muhajiroun, would like to announce the launch of a momentous march that is scheduled to take place in the following weeks, details of which will be released shortly inshaa'allah (God willing).

The destination of this very special event is the small market town of Wootton Bassett, located 6 miles Southwest of Swindon, in northern Wiltshire; Wootton Bassett, is currently famous for its public mourning processions held in memory of British soldiers killed whilst on military service in Afghanistan; coffins containing the dismembered bodies of these soldiers are usually draped in union jack flags and driven through the town centre from RAF Lyneham, as a tribute to their ‘sacrifice'.

The proposed march by members of Islam4UK is however of a very different venture, held not in memory of the occupying and merciless British military, but rather the real war dead who have been shunned by the Western media and general public as they were and continue to be horrifically murdered in the name of Democracy and Freedom - the innocent Muslim men, women and children.

It is quite extraordinary, that with well over 100,000 Muslims killed in Afghanistan in the last 8 years that those military serviceman who have directly or indirectly contributed to their death are paraded as war heroes and moreover honoured for what is ultimately genocide.

We at Islam4UK find this totally unacceptable and as a result have decided to launch the ‘Wootton Bassett March' to highlight the real casualties of this brutal Crusade.


----------



## sabatical (Jan 3, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I remember watching some of the footage of the response to the anti-soldiers demo in Luton. There was one old man, complete with a flat cap, who was going nuts and attacking the police line trying to get at those waving the placards calling the troops murderers and the like. This was not somebody who would ever think of being capable of reacting in such a way yet his anger was very very real.



None can take it that his anger wasn't very real, but we also had the Moseley brigade in Britain, then many small right wing groups, so British nationalism is real, irrespective of the cap they wear.

Late 1940's, state capitalised industries, council housing, national health service, and so on, not  a lot different from Stalin's Russia, or Hitlers German, following it the Moseley brigade ended, they said they had got what they wanted, the 'British communist party were happy, so were the conservatives and Liberals.
So 'national socialism', or 'socialism in one country', whatever.
State capitalism predates private capitalism, which is why its the more reactionary.



Stoat Boy said:


> I accept that Urban is hardly the place to discuss things such as the 'Help for Heroes' campaigns and so on but there are thousands of pubs and clubs up and down the country who have been holding charity nights and when those people line the streets of Wooten Bassett they are not there because they agree with Government policy and I bet most of them dont think a shit hole like Afghanistan is worth a single British life but they are there because to the majority of this country somebody joining up and losing their life is something that deserves respecting (of course I doubt many on here understand that).



What 'hero's', they do it as volunteers, whats the difference between a man who uses a bomb strapped to himself, and one in British uniform who gets blown up by an IED ?

One is fighting invaders, and one is an invader, and its not hard to define which is supporting barbarian imperialism.

The position regarding Wooten Basset is that it the 'parade' ground for commemorating the dead of Iraq and Afghanistan, and if people want to have a remembrance parade for the dead Iraqis and Afghans, then they should do so, as long as its with respect, and for something such as a funeral parade, they will be told to be respectful by other Muslims.

Lets not be daffy, the parades so far have been supported by all pro war forces, the 'new labour party [ the old one is dead, R.I.P.] have been laughing all the way to the bank of nationalism.

The majority of people in Britain, throughout the Isles, do not have much thought for the 'volunteers', its not a re run of WW2, the aggressor is the invaders and over 50% of the population is against the wars.

Now it may have been a publicity stunt for the group that publicised it, but now its broadcast, it will be fully discussed, so we wait for what happens next.

The figure on the group site of 100,000 dead in Afghanistan is puzzling people, as the over all position is near two and a quarter million in both countries collectively.
.


----------



## williammartin (Jan 3, 2010)

sabatical said:


> The majority of people in Britain, throughout the Isles, do not have much thought for the 'volunteers', its not a re run of WW2, the aggressor is the invaders and over 50% of the population is against the wars.
> 
> .



I am not too sure about that, nearly every pub I have used over the past year seems be doing some kind of event/collection/selling calendars for Help For Heroes, and nearly every event I have been to has had a collection/fund raiser for Help For Heroes.
As has been stated elsewhere here respecting the dead and supporting wounded squaddies is  a seperate thing to supporting the war.


----------



## derf (Jan 3, 2010)

CyberRose said:


> If Islam4UK march through Wooton Bassett support for the BNP/EDL will grow as a result. I would have thought that should be the key issue for posters on U75?



I don't know about the key issue but what you say is true.
Nick Griffin must cum in his knickers every time an idiot like this opens his daft gob.



Badger Kitten said:


> *Islam4Uk are trolls. *.
> Anjem Choudary is a nutter, a narcissist, an attention-seeking prat. He is trolling the media. Trolling the EDF. Trolling everyone.
> I can't believe people keep falling g for his drivel over and over again.
> 
> Sheesh.



They fall for it because they want to. The papers love a good 'Muslims are shit' story and the right want everyone to believe the cunt because it's votes for them.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 3, 2010)

Derf, you post as "Fred" on  http://www.mpacuk.org/  it's hardly  a bastion of religious freedom and tolerence is it?

I wonder what you would think of a U75 poster who regularly posts on Stormfront?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 3, 2010)

williammartin said:


> As has been stated elsewhere here respecting the dead and supporting wounded squaddies is  a seperate thing to supporting the war.



The growing objection to the wars from the patriots stems from 'our boys' needlessly losing their lives in those conflicts rather than any sudden attraction to the anti war movement. My guess is that they'd still support the invasions if we were actually winning them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2010)

detective-boy said:


> What a bizarre approach to the principle of freedom of speech being demonstrated on this thread ...
> 
> There can be no reason why they should not march anywhere in the UK that they wish, to draw attention to the casualties of "the other side", provided that they do so within the law applicable to all.





Pickman's model said:


> right. so you think there's no reason for - for example - an orange march to be diverted from, perhaps, the garvaghy road as long as the orange scum comply with the law?



come on, detective-boy, what's your view?


----------



## durruti02 (Jan 3, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They thinking that people like you puff themselves up in anger and publicise them. Simple. It not actually going to happen.
> 
> Who do you suggest shuts them up btw-  the edl? the state?


 yes this .. they are a stunt puppet bullshit whatever tiny group .. edl are part of the act .. a distraction .. if they arn't state sponsered i'll become muslim


----------



## durruti02 (Jan 3, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> *Islam4Uk are trolls. *.
> Anjem Choudary is a nutter, a narcissist, an attention-seeking prat. He is trolling the media. Trolling the EDF. Trolling everyone.
> I can't believe people keep falling g for his drivel over and over again.
> 
> Sheesh.


 yup .. but it works .. it distracts ..


----------



## williammartin (Jan 3, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> The growing objection to the wars from the patriots stems from 'our boys' needlessly losing their lives in those conflicts rather than any sudden attraction to the anti war movement. My guess is that they'd still support the invasions if we were actually winning them.



I have always been against the "wars" in Iraq, and Afghanistan.
I will always support squaddies, because of the despicable way many of them end up with no support from government.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 3, 2010)

spawnofsatan said:


> Derf, you post as **** on  http://www.mpacuk.org/  it's hardly  a bastion of religious freedom and tolerence is it?
> 
> I wonder what you would think of a U75 poster who regularly posts on Stormfront?


Your comparison to Shitfront is false. 
The mpacuk thread "Radical fringe elements to march in Wootten Bassett": http://forum.mpacuk.org/showthread.php?t=45640 shows a majority of sensible opinion, most posters there are saying what Badger Kitten is saying.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 3, 2010)

Al Muhajiroun are not welcome in any mosque, they are not welcome in any Islamic study group, they get moved on when they to give out their leaflets by other Muslims,  they are a bunch of saddoes who parade about trying to get attention. Anjem Choudary will say any old thing to get in the papers, and on TV and the irresponsible people are the editors who keep giving the fuckwit attention. He represents about 37 people. He is a nobody, a nothing.

It is like that bloke who reckons he is  King Arthur Pendragon constantly getting invited onto CNN to speak for the entire British people, ie. indescribably ludicrous.  Except Pendragon is just a harmless eccentric and Choudary is a  malicious little agent provocateur shit-stirring  git, who is _only dangerous because he keeps getting undue and unwarranted attention. _


----------



## likesfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Anjem Choudary is a cunt and in a kinder more gentle world would end up taking a bullet in place of a palenstinian child.
 he gets to be a maytr kid gets to live idf squadie gets to shoot a fundie win win all round

 as it is he isn't going to be around when some muslim/hindu skih or other brown skinned person cops a load of abuse or a beating because this asswipe stunts have wound lots of people up.  I was a tryant I'd force all media to use actors with silly voices to read his drivel.
 I'm sure this cunt is on nick griffins xmas card list.


----------



## laptop (Jan 3, 2010)

likesfish said:


> I'm sure this cunt is on nick griffins xmas card list.



Not sure Griffin's open-minded enough to realise how much that would wind him up


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 3, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> Al Muhajiroun are not welcome in any mosque, they are not welcome in any Islamic study group, they get moved on when they to give out their leaflets by other Muslims,  they are a bunch of saddoes who parade about trying to get attention. Anjem Choudary will say any old thing to get in the papers, and on TV and the irresponsible people are the editors who keep giving the fuckwit attention. He represents about 37 people. He is a nobody, a nothing.
> 
> It is like that bloke who reckons he is  King Arthur Pendragon constantly getting invited onto CNN to speak for the entire British people, ie. indescribably ludicrous.  Except Pendragon is just a harmless eccentric and Choudary is a  malicious little agent provocateur shit-stirring  git, who is _only dangerous because he keeps getting undue and unwarranted attention. _



Well said, BK. 

(Not sure I agree with you about KAP - he's not entirely harmless due to his delusions as a religious nationalist leader, and he and his little band have cost the taxpayer a mighty penny with their claims to be 'indigenous Britons'. I find their demands to hold the rights to head ceremonies to bury the remains of ancient peoples found here in the British Isles to be inappropriate, since those Neolithic and Bronze Age peoples would not have had the same cosmology and world-view as KAP and his band.)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 3, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> ... Choudary is a  malicious little agent provocateur shit-stirring  git, who is _only dangerous because he keeps getting undue and unwarranted attention. _



I doubt you are using the provocateur word in the sense that it is often used, but it's interesting that the Wooton Basset ritual really got going after the fundi protest against it. Now there is a ceaseless barrage of "our boys" propaganda to prop up the mission and the EDL , whose initial provenance may be more establishment linked than is comfortable, are making hay.

I'm not saying he is AP in that sense, just that it fits the MO and wouldn't be over suprising if he was some kind of patsy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 3, 2010)

He's not an MI5 asset ffs; he doesn't even need infiltrating, even if it were practical. He'll do it all by himself. The 911 loons work for the interests of the US government but they don't come from the US government.


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 3, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ps-plan-to-march-through-Wootton-Bassett.html
> 
> This looks counter-productive enough to be have been covertly orchestrated by MI6 or the fascists. It probably isnt, but it is that monumentally stupid.
> 
> WTF are they thinking? Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



I doubt if MI6 have done this, I used to work with a lad who was under the guidance of one of these extremist clerics and they are just fucking comical....its sad that they really believe all this shit and I always feel sorry for the poor girl that ends up in with them. 

Its designed to inflame emotions, but to be honest I think that we didnt sink to civil war after 7/7 so its not likely to happen now.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 3, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's not an MI5 asset ffs; he doesn't even need infiltrating, even if it were practical. He'll do it all by himself. The 911 loons work for the interests of the US government but they don't come from the US government.



Facilitation and guaranteeing airplay can be as useful as infiltration. You don't neccessarily have to invent these guys - just have the conditions for their emergence and make sure the emergence doesnt go unpublicised or understated.

As BK says, this guy represents very very few people. But he suits an establishment narrative that still very much needs to be on the up. The obviously disasterous management of the Afghan campaign requires more "islamic" lunacy to prop up the hopeless case continuation in it's current form. Such lunacy generally arrives on cue.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2010)

durruti02 said:


> yes this .. they are a stunt puppet bullshit whatever tiny group .. edl are part of the act .. a distraction .. if they arn't state sponsered i'll become muslim



Sponsored, I doubt it, tolerated yes.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 4, 2010)

5 live have the EDL filth on now without mention of their fascist and criminal connections. It's all going swimmingly for the establishment's favourite useful idiots.


----------



## durruti02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Sponsored, I doubt it, tolerated yes.


 depends on how we define sponsership! pay and wages, or a suave oxbridge word in a ear at auntie to make sure they get some free airtime .. who knows but whatever they are they and the edl are a fucking curse and a distraction


----------



## williammartin (Jan 4, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> It's all going swimmingly for the establishment's favourite useful idiots.




I thought that was UAF.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> 5 live have the EDL filth on now without mention of their fascist and criminal connections. It's all going swimmingly for the establishment's favourite useful idiots.



May i suggest that you either choose a different brand of washing power, or that if you're really are going to become the rain that washes all the garbage away that you lay off the stentorian bombast whilst doing so?



taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Outragous, but only too typical of the Chinese state filth. They are addicted to killing people.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> They are not "pigs", that is offensive to a highly intelligent creature who we abuse enough. IMO "filth" is the most appropriate non-sweary perjorative.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Then the smack dealing filth set him up and the disgusting Chinese state sentenced him to die.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Some will think so. Some will think people deserve to die for going out with someone who's a bit annoyed by the strike. They are the sort of person who turn a blind eye to a million dead Iraqis because it was their tribe carrying it out rather than the other tory filth. Psycopathy plain and simple.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The usual observation that I will leave as a one off: If Unite spent as much effort confronting the capitalist warmonger filth in government, instead of facilitating funds to them and keeping cordial relations, they would be more deserving of sympathy and might not even be in such a bad position.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> That famous KKK vid certainly shows up the utter racism and planned lies of the filth, but none of it is that suprising to even the casual observer.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Anyone who would endorse a party whose policies have, or would have landed us £880bn in the shit can't be all that switched on, which rules out Labour and the other tory filth as credible choices.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> It's such a relief. I had the impression they were knuckle drag filth from the evidence of my own eyes and their bilge videos.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> On the one hand it has to be said that the LDs aint phoney left war criminal filth, that puts them several leagues above the Labour Party who are still defended way too much in these parts.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Likewise, the Co-op Party manifesto is shot through with Green policy, devoid of Labour policy. They support right wing filth, campaign for right wing filth and then expect exoneration for their "4 legs good, 2 legs better" brand of phoney left capitalism.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> As for MH being filth: seeing as she wanted us all fingerprinted, eyescanned and monitored for life via 50 categories of data held on a massive databse (to be sold to privateers), and seeing as she not only endorsed warcrimes but actively sought to block the investigation of war crimes - I'd say "filth" is a pretty flattering description.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Hodge is right wing filth





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Apologists for Brown and The Scum's attack-dogs are both filth. 'nuff said. This whole ongoing spat looks like a phoney false paradigm distraction.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> not even that is true. Compass had a list of 10 demands for the right wing filth-party they work so hard for. 6 were Libdem policy. 0 were Labour. (9 were Green).
> 
> People who say that Labour are the major party of the working class are missing out the word "betraying".





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> You cite my approach as "dangerous", as dangerous as filth who wanted us eyescanned for a monitoring database? As dangerous as selling out future generations to bankers and calling it "socialist"? The other one has bells on chum.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> days and days of front pages. we have to ask ourselves what the fuck that is about, especially from right wing filth who have given the fash such a leg up with their systematic lying about migrant cases and such. they throw their hands up in horror at ng, like the express. they doth protest too much.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Have to concur I´m afraid. He only has to play a straight bat. The establishment are filth who sold us out. An anti establishment line of any hue has a head start.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> They rant about "hanging and drawing ragheads". You are being too generous to these filth. Of course soldiers shouldnt be abused in that way. They shouldnt be fighting resource wars in the first place. That point is clearly a little too nuanced for the hatemongers. Plenty of w/c people don't believe their shit.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Not serious if you weren't the victim. Less serious than would have been had the filth felt they had a free rein.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The global elite is disgusting. these meetings are always where you get to see the filth for who they are and what's comming for the rest of us serfs if we suddenly decide we don't like being ripped off.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> As for how my points are made, they are going to a message boards not the filth in person.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> We will outnumber them. Big big time. I don't want aggro, but there is no way on Allah / Gods earth we can let these filth be on the streets unopposed.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Listen to those filth England fans booing.





taffboy gwyrdd said:


> These are the filth that want us eyescanned for the database and have a thousand excuses for war crimes and eco neglect.


----------



## Spion (Jan 4, 2010)

durruti02 said:


> depends on how we define sponsership! pay and wages, or a suave oxbridge word in a ear at auntie to make sure they get some free airtime .. who knows but whatever they are they and the edl are a fucking curse and a distraction


he gets airtime because his PR strategy is shrewd and noone mentions dead Afghans. You wouldn't think they existed from the current news coverage. And AC knows enough people will be aware of - and be outraged by this - for his well-targetted publicity to bring him potential recruits among muslims. That he is as prominent as he is is a punishment - and a shame - to progressive forces who have failed to make an impact in denouncing the deaths of thousands of Afghans in this whole debacle


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> 5 live have the EDL filth on now without mention of their fascist and criminal connections. It's all going swimmingly for the establishment's favourite useful idiots.





williammartin said:


> I thought that was UAF.



I think i described the likely dynamic after the 2nd luton demo as being driven by two sets of useful idiots feeding off each other to the detriment of the rest of us. The only doubt is whether the UAF _leaders_ deliberately decided to jump into the trap the edl set for them or whether they were really so short-sighted and poltically off-the-pace that they couldn't see where the form of response they settled on would lead. Either way - not good.


----------



## sabatical (Jan 4, 2010)

williammartin said:


> I am not too sure about that, nearly every pub I have used over the past year seems be doing some kind of event/collection/selling calendars for Help For Heroes, and nearly every event I have been to has had a collection/fund raiser for Help For Heroes.



Are we too 'believe' that the right wing is only 'religious' and sits in 'prayer houses' all week, but has no politics ?

Or do they organise politically ?

Aren't all religions just political parties with a 'god' ?

Aren't 'blasphemy laws' there to protect certain conservative political tendencies ?

Isn't there such a term as 'publican' in the Bible ?

Where else do right wing groups do their recruiting ?

And when one pub would not allow a 'soldier' in uniform to use the pub, without changing his clothes, wasn't it in all the newspapers ?
What wasn't reported was the pressure on the 'publican' from the breweries.
Are breweries capitalist concerns ?

60 or so years ago, it was an exception for any soldier to be called a 'hero' they were outstanding, 1 in 50 thousand maybe, now all the 'voluteers for Blair/Browns army are all heros, not only does inflation devalue the money, but also the meaning of words.

If the truth be told, compared to the men who fought between 1939 and 45, not a single hero has there yet been in Iraq or afghanistan.

Not with the weapons and support they get, they are pampered from the start, their own mothers used 'pampers' for them as babies, now the government supplies them with pampers..

''Now why did williammartin use that term' ?



williammartin said:


> As has been stated elsewhere here respecting the dead and supporting wounded squaddies is  a seperate thing to supporting the war.



Respecting who's dead ?
The 'new labour party's [the old labour party is dead, R.I.P.] the majority of who's M.P.s. voted for the mass killing of Iraqi children, women, old people, the conservative party's, who's M.P.s. voted en mass, the Lib Dem's, who's M.P.s. abstained. 
Cameron who wants to set up an all party war committee if they win the election, and the Lib Dems have not rejected the suggestion as yet, Cameron also want to reduce the number of M.P.s.

Who's army ?
British by birth, British by passport, British by burial.

The 'Nationalised industries', in the interests of the British people, collectively owned, nationalised for the British Nation, so who is the British ?

One industry sold off one after the other, so who was the British nation that had owned them ?
The owners were the only ones who had any right to sell them, all now privately owned, hopefully none now will say by the ''British'.

They hived them off and sold them, so will any now argue that they did not do the same with the military ?
The army is ''owned', now work out carefully by whom .....

So we all now have to admit there are many people who live in illusions, pouring booze down their throats makes it easier.
Booze as well as prayer can alter the chemical action in the brain.

P.s., they kept the so-called 'national' health service, for two reasons,
1/. Its the most marvelous way of controlling people, is so individual and insidious.

2/. It can be 'milked' just like a holy cow, billions flow through it every year.
Since new labour brought in 24 hour drinking, billions more have been 'spent/thrown away, but not needlessly, its all been converted to profit.
.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2010)

The local MP was just on BBC News saying that the march will not take place. 

The local police say they have had no application for there to be a march.


----------



## williammartin (Jan 4, 2010)

sabatical said:


> ''Now why did williammartin use that term' ?
> 
> .



What term?


----------



## Tooter (Jan 4, 2010)

Its a shocking attempt to gain exposure....when the media and sheep get hold of this one its not going to do any good at all.

I have always been against the invasion and I am enraged about the huge numbers of innocent people killed in our name. I think they should be recognised and changes should be made to avoid this in future.....Woolton Basset would never be the correct place for this. 

I also support the troops that are out there doing an impossible job and believe that they should be remembered properly and respect should be shown...its kind of a stupid thing to attach so much attention to Wootton Bassett really it makes the place a target.  Mourning and appreciation should be respected out of the glare of the camera and should not be made a spectacle for the media.

I dont like the language of the statement on the Islam4Uk website, the comments are provocative and inflammatory. No doubt it was designed to create outrage and further promote this organisation in order to recruit more unhappy Muslims that will no doubt be affected by the reaction of the general public to this story. The media needs to be responsible and report this story much better than it is doing at the moment.

How can this organisation take the high ground when lots of innocent people are killed by suicide bombers and terrorist murderers who behead and kidnap innocent people indescriminately?

As Badger Kitten says they dont deserve the attention they are getting and unfortunatley its down to the public to see it for what it is and the media to report this properly....cant see that happening though


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8438915.stm
Brown sticks his oar in.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 4, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8438915.stm
> Brown sticks his oar in.



Well he's going to have to comment on it or get fried by the media.  It's all a lot of do about nothing this.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> May i suggest that you either choose a different brand of washing power, or that if you're really are going to become the rain that washes all the garbage away that you lay off the stentorian bombast whilst doing so?



Did you really trawl through all his posts to stick that lot up?????? 

You clearly have far too much time on your hands!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

2 minutes, 3 tops, searched his posts and 'filth'. Multi-quote the _first_ 25 results (i.e there's plenty more filth).


----------



## purplex (Jan 4, 2010)

From http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...arch-through-wooton-bassett.do#readerComments
Porky Pies, judging by their past record the UAF will be marching with them. They might as well be called Unite Alongside Fundamentalism.

- Kevin T, Beckenham, Kent


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> 2 minutes, 3 tops, searched his posts and 'filth'. Multi-quote the _first_ 25 results (i.e there's plenty more filth).



Ah ok, Taffboy clearly has 'filth' form.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll edit them down in as it's a bit of a pain in the arse in middle of the thread - braking the flow.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> - braking the flow.



That does actually work, but you meant 'breaking' didn't you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Well said, BK.
> 
> (Not sure I agree with you about KAP - he's not entirely harmless due to his delusions as a religious nationalist leader, and he and his little band have cost the taxpayer a mighty penny with their claims to be 'indigenous Britons'. I find their demands to hold the rights to head ceremonies to bury the remains of ancient peoples found here in the British Isles to be inappropriate, since those Neolithic and Bronze Age peoples would not have had the same cosmology and world-view as KAP and his band.)



Arthur is entirely harmless apart from being completely morally opposed to paying for anything.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2010)

also, applause to butchers for the filth files!


----------



## MrA (Jan 4, 2010)

*I agree with previous comments posted - let them march, but don't police it, see how many turn up without the cushion of a police presence to protect them from the rightly "fed up with muslims/islam" public. And if they are all so unhappy here, why don't they just leave? Oh, sorry, they'd not get any benefits .......

- Daisy, Romford, Essex*

See how fundamental Islam becomes, Islam then Muslims,  

And all Brown can say is "inappropriate" that's why some people will claim that the authorities are soft on fundamentalist Islam and that there appears to be a double standard regarding the BNP.

This group are not representative of Muslims yet almost every media source implies that is type of fundamentalism is widespread.


----------



## durruti02 (Jan 4, 2010)

Spion said:


> he gets airtime because his PR strategy is shrewd and noone mentions dead Afghans. You wouldn't think they existed from the current news coverage. And AC knows enough people will be aware of - and be outraged by this - for his well-targetted publicity to bring him potential recruits among muslims. That he is as prominent as he is is a punishment - and a shame - to progressive forces who have failed to make an impact in denouncing the deaths of thousands of Afghans in this whole debacle




bizarre spion .. the enemy ( real or innocent) never figures in the home media .. what wars have you been studying? what do you think this is? it's a war. people like choudary get onto the media as people make decisions to allow them. there are plenty of people from stwc to pacifists to NGOs protesting deaths in iraq and afghanistan with NO publicity .. and not sure how having a million people demostrate is no impact. 

how do you think people should get impact then? it is the same old leftists nonsense mate. 

look without power unless you are goons like Choudary or EDL you do not influence ..


----------



## purplex (Jan 4, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Arthur is entirely harmless apart from being completely morally opposed to paying for anything.



To pay is to fail


----------



## Tooter (Jan 4, 2010)

purplex said:


> From http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...arch-through-wooton-bassett.do#readerComments
> Porky Pies, judging by their past record the UAF will be marching with them. They might as well be called Unite Alongside Fundamentalism.
> 
> - Kevin T, Beckenham, Kent



Some of those comments are highly worrying.....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 4, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ps-plan-to-march-through-Wootton-Bassett.html
> 
> This looks counter-productive enough to be have been covertly orchestrated by MI6 or the fascists. It probably isnt, but it is that monumentally stupid.
> 
> WTF are they thinking? Can't someone shut the daft blaspheming fuckers up?



I complained to the Today Show for giving the idiot airtime.. put me right off my toast.


----------



## bemused (Jan 4, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I complained to the Today Show for giving the idiot airtime.. put me right off my toast.




He was on at least four radio shows I listened today, on LBC the guy pointed out he was living off the State he hated and using rights he wanted removed from other people. 

He does seem to be playing the media like a fiddle, if they didn't report it he'd be fucked. I honestly think the best way to deal with him and numpties like Griffin is to just not report them.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 4, 2010)

They have a right to march but it does seem provocative and totally counter productive.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2010)

bemused said:


> He was on at least four radio shows I listened today, on LBC the guy pointed out he was living off the State he hated and using rights he wanted removed from other people.
> 
> He does seem to be playing the media like a fiddle, if they didn't report it he'd be fucked. I honestly think the best way to deal with him and numpties like Griffin is to just not report them.


He sounded bizarrely like Griffin to me. - especially in some of his consciously pompous vocabulary.

Coincidentally he's also a solicitor ...


----------



## sabatical (Jan 4, 2010)

williammartin said:


> What term?



HERO......


----------



## IC3D (Jan 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> He sounded bizarrely like Griffin to me. - especially in some of his consciously pompous vocabulary.
> 
> Coincidentally he's also a solicitor ...



I went to a discussion at Conway Hall about the Islamifaction of Britain organised by some fundie group that Durrito put up on here and the Bnp bloke said they had a lot in common with the fundies and shared many of their values . While I was outside I chatted to a muslim uaf member (no platform for the Bnp obv) who had a very blinkered view of extremism it seemed to me.


----------



## sabatical (Jan 5, 2010)

bemused said:


> He was on -- on LBC the guy pointed out he was living off the State he hated and using rights he wanted removed from other people.



The M.P.s. in Parliment also live off state benefits, and some are known to fiddle as well, so what would you propose for them ?
They also want rights to be taken away, and they have more chance of implementing such as well.

Some things have already been taken, prio to John Majors government, the position in law regarding tenants, was that with no signed/agreed tenancy agreement between tenant and landlord, they, the tenant, had a default one in law, which gave them a long term tenancy, for life, if they wanted.
But Major's government changed it to a six month default, so since then few  people have been able to take landlords to court over repairs.



bemused said:


> He does seem to be playing the media like a fiddle, if they didn't report it he'd be fucked. I honestly think the best way to deal with him and numpties like Griffin is to just not report them.



But what would the newspapers do then ? How can they sell papers ?
And more to the point, what would all those people in the canteens talk about at break times ?
And no, hes not playing anything like a fiddle, the nationalists are doing that.
The main line of the coming elections will be which party can pose as the most nationalistic.

Prior to any group of workers, in any country, breaking with the old ruling parties, they will move first to conservatism, they will attempt to try out all the old methods first. 
Way to go  !!!!!
So if one understands the process, its easy to intervene and give people a 'push'.

Go back a step....
Euro elections, all three main parties, prio to the election, forcast the BNP getting - seat/s.

So we had the 'father, son and holy ghost, all saying the same thing, so when the three gods that are one god, speak as one, what else could the electorate do ?

But what really happened, was that the nationalists in all three parties, in two areas, all switched votes.
Following directions from their own leaders.

Remember when a party is in a minority in any election, their supporters can vote for another party, by swinging votes.
Or words to that effect.


----------



## sabatical (Jan 5, 2010)

nightowl said:


> They have a right to march but it does seem provocative and totally counter productive.



The election campaigns have already begun.

So who will you be voting against ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

sabatical said:


> So who will you be voting against ?


all of them


----------



## nightowl (Jan 5, 2010)

sabatical said:


> The election campaigns have already begun.
> 
> So who will you be voting against ?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 5, 2010)

Butchers

Thanks so much for the research into my limited lexicon, it's what comes of trying to avoid swearing too much and finding "scum" a bit OTT.


----------



## bemused (Jan 5, 2010)

sabatical said:


> The M.P.s. in Parliment also live off state benefits, and some are known to fiddle as well, so what would you propose for them ?



You mean they live of a wage? Choudary hasn't been elected by anyone so we shouldn't have to pay him to be a full time mentalist.



sabatical said:


> Remember when a party is in a minority in any election, their supporters can vote for another party, by swinging votes.
> Or words to that effect.



What are you babbling about? Choudary's dream is to impose a theocracy where there are no political parties. If you think someone who is exploiting a town that doesn't have a political stance just wants to support dead men and women ordered to war is some sort of political hero that's up to you - I think he's a toad.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 5, 2010)

bemused said:


> If you think someone who is exploiting a town that doesn't have a political stance just wants to support dead men and women ordered to war is some sort of political hero that's up to you - I think he's a toad.



Agree with your take on Choudary, but he isnt the only one exploiting the town. It is being used as part of a nauseating propaganda campaign brought around by the disasterous fuck up that is the Afghan "mission"

Choudary was asked why he wouldnt do his march somewhere else, he said because he wouldnt get the media attention that way, which was at least honest - more honest in fact than the government and media who clearly think they can play us like fiddles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> finding "scum" a bit OTT.


ott? as everyone knows, scum rises to the top!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2010)

*Johnson 'will back' Wootton Bassett Islamic march ban *
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8440408.stm


----------



## bemused (Jan 5, 2010)

weltweit said:


> *Johnson 'will back' Wootton Bassett Islamic march ban *
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8440408.stm



Be interesting to see what they say if its banned, as they say they don't support free speak


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

bemused said:


> Be interesting to see what they say if its banned, as they say they don't support free speak



of course they don't support free speech - but their support for it grows the further away from the uk it is.


----------



## bemused (Jan 5, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Agree with your take on Choudary, but he isnt the only one exploiting the town. It is being used as part of a nauseating propaganda campaign brought around by the disasterous fuck up that is the Afghan "mission"



Who else uses it for propaganda? Most politicians steer clear of it.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 5, 2010)

bemused said:


> Who else uses it for propaganda? Most politicians steer clear of it.



Dick Griffin BNP MEP APE


----------



## likesfish (Jan 5, 2010)

trouble is stwc and others don't give good media.
 would you have some more or less intelligent protestor explaining there view the whole things a horrid waste of life and money.

or b some fruitloon who will threaten golbal jihad in one sentance demand rights that he would deny others get everybody riled up  etc


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a feeling that the object of this exercise was the media coverage. 

It seems likely to me that the march will not take place.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2010)

bemused said:


> Who else uses it for propaganda? Most politicians steer clear of it.



Well there are other people than politicians - the army for example- and the MOD have certainly used WB, but for the record many politicians have tried to use 'it' for propoganda so much so that loals have complained about them "getting on the bandwagon." Question Time continued its bandwagon jumping policy by holding a showe there as well.


----------



## Spion (Jan 5, 2010)

durruti02 said:


> people like choudary get onto the media as people make decisions to allow them. there are plenty of people from stwc to pacifists to NGOs protesting deaths in iraq and afghanistan with NO publicity
> how do you think people should get impact then? it is the same old leftists nonsense mate..


Because journalists want a good story, and AC knows how to give it them. 'The left' should have done something at the army processions all along. They didn't - because it's difficult to find a way of doing it, because people are scared of doing anything at them, understandably. But as i said way back after the Luton one where AC gained prominence, a presence which appealed to the soldiers as working class people with needs for improved pay and housing and not to be fighting/dying in a stupid war for millionaires, as well as highlighting the suffering of Afghans/Iraqis, was the way to do it



durruti02 said:


> look without power unless you are goons like Choudary or EDL you do not influence ..


So, do nothing then until your massed ranks from the communities and workplaces come marching over the hill?


----------



## nightowl (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd pull the police out, let them march and the bnp block them and see the two groups of morons kick the shit out of each other


----------



## STFC (Jan 5, 2010)

It won't be just the BNP 'blocking' them if the march goes ahead (which it won't).


----------



## williammartin (Jan 5, 2010)

sabatical said:


> HERO......



Help for Heroes is a national charity, I merely quoted it. So I still can't see what you problem is.


----------



## STFC (Jan 5, 2010)

williammartin said:


> Help for Heroes is a national charity, I merely quoted it. So I still can't see what you problem is.



From sabatical's posts, it seems that anything and everything is the problem. A bit of a scattergun approach, if you like.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Meh, apparently they'll call the march off as long as the government promise to have a national debate on Afghanistan.  Yup, a national debate, that'll solve it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Blasphemy is the most destructive thing these people can engage in with the regards to any philosophical legitimacy in their case. When one places such a huge emphasis on God it is oneself one condemns if one takes "his / her / it's" name in vain.
> 
> It's a theoligical rejection of their supposedly theocratically based position.



You seem to make a habit of spouting on subjects of which you know little.

It is not contrary to their theology, as in their theology, everyone who does not worship Allah is a ' kafur ' ( many spellings ), and therefore should not be befriended by any Muslim; nor is their penalty within Islam for the killing of a ' kafur '.

Read the bloody Koran, and the Shuras. You may then have some understanding.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 5, 2010)

nightowl said:


> I'd pull the police out, let them march and the bnp block them and see the two groups of morons kick the shit out of each other



If the march were to go ahead without policing, there would be deaths. The BNP would be the least of their worries. Every serving and ex-squaddie that could be there, would be there. It would be mayhem.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...lode-in-wootton-bassett-dilemma-201001052349/


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> If the march were to go ahead without policing, there would be deaths. The BNP would be the least of their worries. Every serving and ex-squaddie that could be there, would be there. It would be mayhem.



'British soldiers attack and kill unarmed Muslims on a peaceful protest'

Yes I can see how that would help the situation.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 5, 2010)

to be fair Sas the bible can be pretty blood thristy especially if you get out the old testament
  you remember the one moses wrote

choudary needs pushing under a passing train not because he pisse's current and ex squaddies off there ugly enough to look after themselves.
  because he's edl/bnp recruiting sgt and stirring up racists


----------



## likesfish (Jan 5, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> 'British soldiers attack and kill unarmed Muslims on a peaceful protest'
> 
> Yes I can see how that would help the situation.



 end of chourdry and his mates which frankly would be doing the country a favour.
 maybe we could invite the IDF over for the week to do it plausablie deniability and give the people of gaza a break win win


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2010)

likesfish said:


> choudary needs pushing under a passing train


why don't you like train drivers / the train-using public?


----------



## williammartin (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasaferrato said:


> If the march were to go ahead without policing, there would be deaths. The BNP would be the least of their worries. Every serving and ex-squaddie that could be there, would be there. It would be mayhem.




I doubt any serving squaddie would put in an appearance, ex-squaddies however judging by some of my acquaintence would turn up in force.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 5, 2010)

It appears that Griffin has announced that he, Andrew Brons and Richard Barnbrook are to "use their own bodies to physically block the street and any attempt by Muslim fanatics to insult the memory of our fallen soldiers".

Milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 5, 2010)

From ‘Submission’ to ‘Domination’ – Why ANARCHIST Must Stand Against Fascists Of All Creeds

For too long The Left and The Trot parties Anarchism have had a policy of apeasement to Islamic radicals because they didnt want to upset young asians when they were tring to recrute them, this has left the left impotent. It time to start putting the working class politics before religion or party building.

*
Islam4UK The BNP and The EDL are both fascist organisations and totally anti working class, fight fascism weather religious or political.*







As was said last year…

It’s obvious that ANARCHIST are not fans of the BNP and other racist right-wing groups, but religious fascism also poses a threat to our hard-won liberties. March 4 Shari’ah will call for the full implementation of Shari’ah Law in the UK…





*
Anyone who opposes fascism should definitely*oppose this!*

Isn’t it bad enough that the Labour government is rolling back basic liberties like the right to silence, due process of law, habeas corpus and the right not to be tortured – all in the name of security? Should we really abandon the little democracy we have left to a bunch of overbearing, religious zealots?
Only a fascist would write something like this…
“we have had enough of democracy and man-made law and the depravity of the British culture”

Anarchist Should believe wholeheartedly in religious tolerance, but the key word here is TOLERANCE. Groups like Islam4Uk will only ever damage the general perception people have of Islam, in much the same way that the BNP damage the reputation of tolerant*white, working class communities. 

*SAY NO TO FASCISM!
*

*
No pasaran!*​


----------



## bemused (Jan 5, 2010)

MC5 said:


> It appears that Griffin has announced that he, Andrew Brons and Richard Barnbrook are to "use their own bodies to physically block the street and any attempt by Muslim fanatics to insult the memory of our fallen soldiers".
> 
> Milking it for all it's worth.




Barnbrook makes the Mayor's Question Time worth watching. Jennette Arnold use to slap him around regularly; great fun


----------



## MrA (Jan 6, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Isn’t it bad enough that the Labour government is rolling back basic liberties like the right to silence, due process of law, habeas corpus and the right not to be tortured – all in the name of security? Should we really abandon the little democracy we have left to a bunch of overbearing, religious zealots?
> Only a fascist would write something like this…
> “we have had enough of democracy and man-made law and the depravity of the British culture”
> 
> Anarchist Should believe wholeheartedly in religious tolerance, but the key word here is TOLERANCE. Groups like Islam4Uk will only ever damage the general perception people have of Islam, in much the same way that the BNP damage the reputation of tolerant*white, working class communities.



Anarchists share the same stance as moderate righties on this matter. When I have raised the same points I get accused of being racist!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 6, 2010)

Anjem Choudary ,the gift that keeps on giving..... to the media,if he did'nt exist they'd have to invent him.


----------



## purplex (Jan 6, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Anarchists Should believe wholeheartedly in religious tolerance



Why?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 6, 2010)

purplex said:


> Why?



Freedom of belief, expression and worship - that's why. As long as that "freedom" doesnt impinge on others freedom of course.


----------



## nightbreed (Jan 6, 2010)

In my view Islam4UK are no different to the USAs Westboro Baptist Church nutters and should be treated accordingly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 7, 2010)

Couldn't they just scrap the marches and reintroduce It's a Knockout for a day in Wooton Bassett between Islam4uk and the BNP.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2010)

The whole thing stinks of a set-up by the security services to help identify and track extremists.


----------



## derf (Jan 7, 2010)

purplex said:


> Why?



Because it's reasonable and fair to do so.



RaverDrew said:


> The whole thing stinks of a set-up by the security services to help identify and track extremists.



No it's just a daft racist cunt out to cause trouble. If it brings out a few extremists and makes life easy for the security services to actually shoot the right bastard, that just a bonus.

This extremist twat and his mates are exactly to same as Adolf Griffin and his band of merry cunts.
Bunch of racist fuck faced cunts out for trouble. Lock the lot of them in a room and see if any walk out alive.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 8, 2010)

Clearly they are funded by the bnp.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> The whole thing stinks of a set-up by the security services to help identify and track extremists.



Yes, it's fascinating how Choudary seems to be made of teflon.
I don't think he was invented - someone like him always turns up - but Al Muhajiroun was penetrated years ago and acts like fly paper.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Jan 8, 2010)

williammartin said:


> Anywhere else but Wooton Bassett I (reluctantly)  would agree with you.
> As it is carrying out such a demo in Wooton Bassett  can only cause a major public order incident.


Why? 

I can see how some may find it offensive, like some Muslims find the portraying of Allah as a terrorist offensive, but shouldn't offence be tolerated in a democracy. 


PS. I have to hold my hands UP, and say I am a bit ignorant about what is so special about WB? (No offence intended)


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 8, 2010)

WB residents are all funeral whores.


----------



## williammartin (Jan 8, 2010)

ResistanceMP3 said:


> PS. I have to hold my hands UP, and say I am a bit ignorant about what is so special about WB? (No offence intended)




Wootton Bassett is the first place the coffins of any dead armed services men and women killed in Iraq and Afghanistan go through after they have been landed at RAF Lyneham, on their way to Oxford for post mortem.
The other factor is a few years ago a young woman resident in Wooton Bassett asked why there was not a war memorial in Wotton Bassett and result of that embarassing question was that there now is a war memorial.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> WB residents are all funeral whores.


i wouldn't throw the word 'whore' about as an insult if i were you. after all, the word is you're a tout, and that's considerably worse than being a whore of any sort.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to instinctively defend you Zaskar, but you clearly are a sad wanker.

Fuck off back to your up-yourself shitty videos.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 8, 2010)

lols.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 9, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> Clearly they are funded by the bnp.



That wouldn't surprise me.

They're like two leeches feeding off each other.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 9, 2010)

Indeed - it is very depressing that people can be so dim.  I applaud most peoples vigor who actually leave the keyboard but not the bnps or the mad fundamentalists.

Still - may be worth a visit - for once.


----------



## chico enrico (Jan 10, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They thinking that people like you puff themselves up in anger and publicise them. Simple. It not actually going to happen.



Exactly. It's like in the late 70s/early 80s when the NF used to propose that they'd be marching through Southall, Brixton etc. Such a shame the Met Police Commissioner at the time didn't ever call their bluff and say "On you go lads..."


----------



## cesare (Jan 10, 2010)

chico enrico said:


> Exactly. It's like in the late 70s/early 80s when the NF used to propose that they'd be marching through Southall, Brixton etc. Such a shame the Met Police Commissioner at the time didn't ever call their bluff and say "On you go lads..."



Yeah, look what happened when they actually did march through Lewisham


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 10, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> Indeed - it is very depressing that people can be so dim.  I applaud most peoples vigor who actually leave the keyboard but not the bnps or the mad fundamentalists.



They are the only political discourse in the country. This is, of course, a fatal sign for our political culture.



> Still - may be worth a visit - for once.



It is quite worthwhile, even if there isn't so much going on.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 10, 2010)

Islam 4 UK getting banned. Hmm.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5hWFg1McrUS4cPZZiMEybeNG7hU6Q


----------



## audiotech (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.1millionunited.org/news/exclusive/


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats true that is.
I wish they wouldnt march, but I dont know what all the fuss is about really.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 12, 2010)

If all the imbeciles didn't exist it'd be necessary to invent them.


----------



## treelover (Jan 12, 2010)

> WB residents are all funeral whores.




disgusting comment


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2010)

treelover said:


> disgusting comment



The man's a loon.  Don't waste your time.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2010)

I couldnt see it mentioned in the last few pages but it looks like its been cancelled



> On Sunday Islam4UK cancelled the march, saying it had "successfully highlighted the plight of Muslims in Afghanistan".



clickerooooooo!


----------



## Spion (Jan 12, 2010)

Wooton Basset should twin with Helmand province. Given all the funerals they're having they have something in common


----------



## audiotech (Jan 12, 2010)

Spion said:


> Wooton Basset should twin with Helmand province. Given all the funerals they're having they have something in common



Latest news alleges shooting of civilians protesting in the province?


----------



## STFC (Jan 13, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> WB residents are all funeral whores.





treelover said:


> disgusting comment



Don't take any notice of him, nobody else does. He's a crank.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2010)

I've spent forever trying to work out an ISLAM4UK hand signal like the Phones4U one, but to no avail


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

Love their strapline.. 







Their banners are fuckin brilliant too, the ones i saw on the news last night.


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Jan 13, 2010)

"Funeral whores" lol

reminds me of:


Funerals are so big in Africa and so many people are dying that businesses and governments have had to set limits on how many funerals a person is allowed to attend. It’s almost a fail-safe way to get out of work. And a great chance to socialize with friends. And maybe get some booze later at the house of the bereaved.

I didn’t realize how strange our obsession with birthdays is until my South African friend pointed it out to me. Why do we celebrate birthdays like we do? Presents and cake and parties and a whole lot of hubbub. Sure we celebrate funerals as well but the average person in the US has one funeral and 70 birthdays so that’s a big difference. Here in Africa you get one funeral and no birthdays. Is there a message here about individualism vs. collectivism? It’s possibly a reflection on the West’s assured longevity while in Africa life-spans are short you don’t want to draw the spirits’ attention to anyone especially a child by making a big deal out of them surviving another year.

Well, Ellie and Henry are having birthdays this week so our house is full of noise and presents and cake so I’d better sign off and join in on the celebration. Tomorrow we head to Malawi for a missionary retreat. Ellie is hoping there will be girls her age there. The boys are hoping for lots of food. Hilary is glad that someone else will be doing the cooking for four days. And I’m wondering how I’ll survive without Internet access for that long."

http://lingamish.wordpress.com/2009/04/29/africans-dont-celebrate-birthdays/


----------



## Sadken (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> Love their strapline..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahaha.  Top work.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 13, 2010)

Teaboy said:


> The man's a loon.  Don't waste your time.



No - just stubborn and usually right. Wanker.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 13, 2010)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> "Funeral whores" lol
> 
> reminds me of:
> 
> ...



I have US friend who is a film amker - he makes his living filiming funerals for people - they pay him very well - like wedding videos here - now he relly is a funeral whore !


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2010)

Zaskar said:


> I have US friend


that's the larger surprise.


----------



## STFC (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, Zaskar!

Thanks for the PM!

Same to you!


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 15, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> that's the larger surprise.



I can surprise you in many ways.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 15, 2010)

STFC said:


> Hey, Zaskar!
> 
> Thanks for the PM!
> 
> Same to you!



Huh?  You want to fuck me too?  Don t take everything I say totally seriously.


----------



## STFC (Jan 15, 2010)

You might want to work on your pulling technique a bit. In my experience, telling someone to "fuck off" rarely results in a shag.

Anyway, you're not my type.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 19, 2010)

My type respond to such tempting advances - you need to get out more.  Twat.


----------

